# Gescanntes Bild an Referenzbild anpassen



## micha (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

habe eine Serie von 6 vergleichbaren (älteren) Farbnegativbildern gescannt. Davon sind 3 relativ gut bearbeitbar und sehen in der Farbgebung aus wie neu. Die 3 anderen sind deutlich komplizierter zu bearbeiten und kommen bei Weitem nicht an die Qualität der Ersteren heran.

Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Eigenschaften der gelungenen Referenzbilder zu speichern, um diese Eigenschaften zur Korrektur der "schwierigen" Bilder heranzuziehen?

Oder gibt es eine Delta- (Differenz-) Funktion zwischen Schlechtbild und Referenzbild, die zur Korrektur benutzt werden kann?

Ich arbeite z.Zt. mit "Jasc Paint Shop Pro" und "Corel PHOTO-PAINT 11".

Mittels Tonausgleich/Farbintensitäten und Sättigungen lassen sich zwar langfristig Ergebnisse erzielen, aber das muss doch mittels eines Filters wesentlich einfacher funktionieren.

Hat irgendjemand nützliche Tipps oder Tutorials zu diesem Thema?

Herzlichen Dank im Vorraus, frohe Weihnachten noch (nachträglich),

Micha


----------

